# حسابات مخازن التبريد cold stores design



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2010)

سادسا: تصميم وتجهيز مخازن التبريد ​ 

مقدمة : 

يقصد بعملية الحفظ البارد : حفظ السلع الغذائية او المواد الطبية في درحجة حرارة مناسبة للحفاظ على خواص هذه السلع أطول مدة ممكنة وبحالة قابلة لاعادة الاستخدام في أي وقت من فصول السنة 
ويقصد بعملية تصميم مخزن التبريد تحديد الينود التالية : 

· تحديد حجم مكان التخزين ،وكيفية توزيع السلع المطلوب تبريدها في مجموعات ( رصات ) تسهل عملية تداولها 
· سمك العزل اللازم استخدامه اللازم لتبطين حوائط المكان ،ونوعه 
· المواد المستخدمه في تشطيب الاسطح الداخلية 
· تحديد قدرة وحدة التبريد المطلوبة المناسبة لاعطاء المفعول التبريدي المناسب لعملية الحفظ : تبريد أو تجميد أو كلاهما فنوع عملية الحفظ ووسيط التبريد وقدرة الوحدة كلها تحدد وحدة التكثيف المطلوبة 
فقد لوحظ أن البعض يقوم بتحديد الحمل حسب حجم الغرفة غير مبال بنوعية ما سيتم حفظه أو كمياتها او نوعية الحفظ المطلوب ولهذا تفشل الوحدة المختارة في اداء عمل لم تصمم له اصلا فتوجد ضواغط للتبريد فقط تبريداً لا يصل الى التجميد كالضواغط المستخدمة في حفظ الالبان او الدم أ واعضاء بشرية ولا يصلح مثل هذا الضاغط لتغطية نفس قيمة الحمل الحراري الا اذا كان المطلوب هو الحفظ البارد تحت الصفر أي التجميد وبعض الضواغط لا تصلح الا للتجميد العميق ولهذا ننصح دائماً باتباع تعليمات المصانع المتخصصة في انتاج الوحدات الداخلية والخارجية من خلال الدراية الكاملة بالمواصفات الفنية لمنتجاتهم ولا تكفي الخبرة وحدها بل يجب أن تدعمها الدراسة والعكس صحيح 
· يحدد المصمم ضرورة تركيب وحدة احتياطية وقد اثبتت التجارب ضرورة وجود وحدة او وحدات احتياطية للعمل عند الضرورة القصوى أي في حالة تعطل الوحدة الرئيسية 
وتشمل تحديد الحمل الحراري البنود التالية : 
*1- الحرارة المنتقلة عبر الحوائط بالتوصيل 
*2- الحرارة المنتقلة عبر الواجهات الزجاجية 
*3- الحرارة المصاحبة للهواء المتسلل الى المكان سواء عبر الشقوق أو اثناء فتح الابواب 
*4- الحرارة المعطاة من المواد المرارد حفظها او المصاحبة لتنفس السلعة مثل الفاكهة والخضر واللحوم 
*5- الحرارة الناتجة عن نشاط الافراد داخل المخزن 
*6- الحرارة المكتسبة من أي مصادر داخلية مثل : الضاءة ، استخدام المحركات الات أجهزة كهربائية مكتبية او مطبخية او الكترونية ، مروحة المبخر 
* والقيم المعطاة في جدول خدمة حسابات الحفظ البارد مصدرها أشري ashrae  بالاضافة لحصاد جهود شركات متخصصة في المجال وأسال الله أن لا أكون قد قصرت 
*ويلاحظ ان الجداول المستخدمة للحفظ البارد تختلف عن تلك التي تستخدم في تكييف الهواء ولا يمكن استخدامها في حسابات التكييف 
* وكما فعلنا في حسابات أحمال التبريد بغرض التكييف ستجد مع كل علاقة ارقام الجداول المستخدمة فيها وستجد الجداول ملحقة بآخر هذه الحسابات تيسيراً للتداول و التعامل معها 
1- الاحمال المنتقلة عبر الجدران والاسقف و الارضيات : 

 q1r= u * a* td *​* فرق4 درجات الحرارة بين وجهي الفاصل فيحالة تعرض الواجهة للشمس تضاف قيمة تصحيحية ( 9 لفارق درجات الحرارة من الجدول r1
* المساحة الخارجية لسطح الفاصل a 
* جدول r2 




* ملحوظة : سنسمي الحوائط وأسقف وارضيات مخزن التبريد بالفاصل و q1r  هو مجموع الاحمال الحرارية المنتقلة عبر الفواصل q1r1 q1r2 1r1  اذ يتم حساب كل حمل فاصل على حدة بعد تحديد  td ، u  له ثم يكون مجموع النواتج هو الحمل الحراري q1r  ويستخدم الجدول التالي لسهولة التعامل مع المعطيات :


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2010)

ويستخدم الجدول التالي لسهولة التعامل مع المعطيات : 

Q1RI​TD ​U​AREA​ITEM​#i​​​​​​​ 

 SUBTOTAL Q1A = ​1- الحمل الناشىء عن الحرارة المصاحبة للهواء الخارجي المتسلل الى مخزن التبريد نتيجة لتغيير هواء المخزن 



Q2R = C * SR V* RHCM * ACH P 24 H ​ 


وناتج هذه العلاقة يكون بالكيلو وات ويراعي أن تضرب * 1000 اذا كانت حساباتك بالوات 

2- حمل الحرارة الناتجة عن السلعة المراد تخزينها : 

وهو مجموع الاحمال الحرارية التالية 

*- الحمل الحراي اللازم انتزاعه لخفض درجة حرارة السلعة المراد ادخالها المخزن 
Q3AR= CHILLED LOAD OF PRODUCT ​· الحمل الحراري اللازم انتزاعه لتجميد السلعة خلال فترة زمنية قدرها 24 ساعة 
Q3BR = PRODUCT FREEZING LOAD ​· حمل تنفس السلعة 

Q3CR= PRODUCT RESPIRATION LOAD ​ 
ملحوظات هامة : 

** في حالة ما اذا كان المطلوب تبريد السلعة فقط : يتم ادخال البند 3 مكوناً من مجموع البنود 3/أ و 3/ ج فقط 
** في حالة ما يكون المطلوب تجميد السلعة وحفظها في درجة حرارة تحت الصفر يكون البند 3 مكوناً من مجموع البنود 3/أ ، 3/ب ،و3/ج 
وعليه فإن : 
3/أ : حمل خفض درجة حرارة السلعة المراد حفظها 24 ساعة 
Q3AR = C* QTY 24H *TD*SP HEAT OF THE PRODUCT 
 C = 1/86400 

QTY 24H= PRODUCT QUANTITY ( K G ) EXISTING IN THE STORE FOR 24 HRS TO BE COOLED TD ​ 
وهي كمية السلعة مقدرة بالكيلو جرام المراد تخفيض درجة حرارتها بما قيمته TD  من درجات الحرارة المقاسة بالسنتيجريد وفرق درجات الحرارة TD  يساوي الفرق بين درجة حرارة السلعة قبل دخولها مخزن التبريد ودرجو الحرارة المرغوب أن تكون تمهيداً لعملية التجميد 

SP HEAT OF THE PRODUCT = TAB : R 5 ​وهي السعة الحرارية النوعية للسلعة مقاسة بالكيلو جول كجم : درجة حرارة سنتيجريد 

3/ ب : حمل تجميد السلعة : 

Q3BR= C* QTY PRD *24 HRS * LHF PRD ​حيث : 

C=1/86400 

QTY PRD /24 HRS = QUANTITY OF PRODUCT TO BE STORED FROZEN WITHEN 24 HOURS IN KILOGRMS 

LHF = LATENT HEAT OF FREEZING FOR THE PRODUCT IN KJ / KG TABLE : R 5 ​وهي مقدار كمية الحرارة المطلوب انتزاعها من السلعة لكي نصل بها الى حالة التجميد خلال فترة زمنية قدرها 24 ساعة 

· في حالة الرغبة في أن تتم عملية التجميد خلال فترة زمنية أقل من 24 ساعة فاننا نستبدل الرقم 8400 بالزمن المطلوب أن يتم التجميد خلاله مقدراً بالثواني أي عدد ساعات التجميد مضروباً في 60 في 60
· وهذا يعني أن قدرة الوحدة المطلوبة لنفيذ عملية التبريد فالتجميد يجب أن تزيد عن تلك المستخدمة لاحداث التبريد فالتجميد نفسه خلال 24 ساة 
· وسيكون هذا ملحوظاً عند تصميم انفاق التجميد وغرف التبريد الفجائي بغرض طرح المنتج في السوق خلال فترة أقصر 


3/ ج : حمل تنفس السلعة : 
تتكون الفواكه والخضروات واللحوم أنسجة حية تدب فيها الحياة وبالتالي فانها تتنفس كأي كأن حي وعملية التنفس تصحبها طاقة مبذولة لاتمام العملية وتؤخذ هذه الطاقة في الحسبان عند حساب الحمل الحراري ويتم حساب الحمل الحراري لكل عنصر علة حدة من العلاقة التالية ويكون مجموع أحمالها هو حمل تنفس السلع المراد حفضها ، 

Q3CR= C* RHL PRD * QTY PRD ​حيث : 
C= 1/86400 ​أي حمل تنفس السلعة وتؤخذ من جدول 5 

4: الحمل الحراري الناشىء عن نشاط الافراد : 
Q4R= NO OF PERSONS * WORKING HOURS / PERSON* HEPP ​حيث : 
HEPP = HEAT EQUIVALENT PER PERSON ،  TR 6 ​NO OF PERSONS  = عدد الافراد شاغلي المكان بغرض خدمة السلعة من تحميل او نقل او صف و WORKING HOURS PP  = عدد ساعات العمل للافراد يومياً 


5- حمل الاضاءة : 

Q5R = C* WATTAGE OF LIGHT ( W) * NO OFLIGHTENING HOURS 
حيث : 

= 1/24 ​· يراعي أن يكون المفتاح الرئيسي للاضاءة من النوع الذي يعمل مع الباب مثل مفتاح تشغيل لمبة الثلاجة المنزلية 
· في حالة استخدام لمبات فلورسنت نضرب ناتج بند 4 في 1.25 


 6حمل محرك مروحة توزيع الهواء البارد 
COOLING COIL FAN LOAD 
نظراً لتواجد ملف التبريد داخل مخزن الحفظ البارد وبالتالي مروحة / مراوح توزيع الهواء البارد تكون مصاحبة للملف فلابد أن يدخل الحمل الحراري لمحركات المراوح او أي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 يناير 2010)

عمل مميز مشكورين على المجهود


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 يناير 2010)

احبائي في الله 
نظرا لاني لا اجيد نقل الجداول فبامكانكم الاستعانة بجداول ذكرت في المرجع 
principles of refrigeration,by roy dossat , 2nd edd. 1984, wily, newdelhi
,و في اختيار المبخرات يمكنكم الاستعانة بكتالوجات فريجابون الفرنسية من كارير و في وحدات التكثيف بكتالوجات كوبلاند ايضا من كارير ، و توجد شركات المانية متخصصة على حد علمي 
وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد نجاح الشبراوى (3 يناير 2010)

الله يزيدك من فضله


----------



## جند الله (6 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / المهندس صبرى سعيد

جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة , جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ولى سؤال لو تكرمت وأكون شاكراً داعياً الله لك , أريد ملف عن حساب أحمال وتصميم أنفاق التبريد.


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## هدي المغربي (17 أبريل 2010)

ممكن سؤال للمهندس بوبكر او من له خلفية عن الموضوع ماهي طبقات العزل للجدران والارضيات لمخازن التبريد واسماء المواد ولوكنت التربة المنشأعليها متشبعة بالمياه ماهي طريقة العزل للارضية عشان الرطوبة


----------



## sam6 (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ صبري . وشكرا


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس علي المعلومات القيمه ارجو مساعدتي في عمل نفق تجميد خضار 1 طن في الساعه وقدرة الكمروسرات والمبخرات المطلوبه لزلك وفقك الله عل المعونه والخير منك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على مرورك
ماهي بيانات امواد المراد تجميدها فجائيا او صعقا و المدينة التي سيقام بها المشروع
و الله المستعان


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (16 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم مهندس صبري علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع ارجوا من سيادتكم افادتني في تنفيز نفق خضار قدرة 2 طن في الساعه مع افادتي بقدرة وماركات الكمبروسرات والمبخرات المناسبه ان الله في عوي العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا علي اهتمام سيادتكم الخضار الزي اريد تجميده هو الخرشوف والبازلاء والباميه


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (16 يونيو 2010)

المدينه هي مصر


----------



## سامح الفيومى (16 يونيو 2010)

فعلا رائع ياريت كل المهندسين يأكدوا كل كلامهم من العلاقات اللى درسوها ف الكليه


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود لو تكرمت طرق تصميم انفاق الخضار


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم اخي الكريم على اطرائك
و سأقدم لك الخطوات وساس البيانات ورجاء اعطني مهلة فانا امر بوعكة صحية اسأل الله النجاة من آثاره 
دعواتكم مشكورين


----------



## Ayody (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الجنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## goor20 (18 يناير 2011)

shukran


----------



## ecc1010 (18 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ecc1010 (18 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم اخي الكريم على اطرائك
> و سأقدم لك الخطوات وساس البيانات ورجاء اعطني مهلة فانا امر بوعكة صحية اسأل الله النجاة من آثاره
> دعواتكم مشكورين


 دعاء عيادة المريض

وعن سعدِ بن أَبي وَقَّاصٍ رضي اللَّه عنه قال : عَادَني رسول اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم فقال : «اللَّهُمَّ اشْفِ سعْداً ، اللَّهُمَّ اشْفِ سَعْداً ، اللَّهُمْ اشْفِ سَعداً » رواه مسلم .
وعن ابن عباسٍ ، رضي اللَّه عنهما ، عن النبيِّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم قال : « مَنْ عَادَ مَرِيضاً لَمْ يَحْضُرْهُ أَجَلُهُ ، فقالَ عِنْدَهُ سَبْعَ مَرَّات : أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك : إِلاَّ عَافَاهُ اللَّه مِنْ ذلكَ المَرَضِ » رواه أبو داود والترمذي


أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 
أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 
أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 

أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 
أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 

أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 
أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2011)

أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 
أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 
أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 

أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 
أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 

أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك 
أَسْأَلُ اللَّه الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشفِيَك


----------



## thaeribrahem (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا استاذ


----------



## alaa.7700 (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وارجو التوضيح بمثال


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يناير 2011)

اشكرك زميلنا و استاذنا المهندس عبد العاطي و اسأل الله ان يتقبل دعائك و ان يؤمن الزملاء عليه 
متعكم الله بالصحة و العافية و الغني عن سؤال الناس و بقضاء حاجاتكم دون نصب (بفتح الباء ) أو تعب 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
بس ياريت يكون فى ملف وورد 
اوملف مضغوط افضل
جزاك الله خيرا"
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## alaa.7700 (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا لهذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م.النعيمي (19 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## فرج فركاش (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا مهندس صبرى على الموضوع القيم ابحث عن الجدوال للقيم التاليه [font=&quot]q1ri[/font]​ [font=&quot]td [/font]​ [font=&quot]u[/font]​ [font=&quot]
area[/font]
بالنسبه لمدينه الاسكندرية مصر​


----------



## عبقري التكييف (7 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير على المجهود الكبير مهندس صبري سعيد بارك الله فيك على فعل الخير لافادة اخوتك المهندسين ولاسيما المبتدئين*


----------



## ahmedbayomy (7 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (22 سبتمبر 2013)

زادكم الله من علمه ووفقكم لما فيه خير العباد


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (7 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بجهدكم استاذنا الغالي وزادكم الله معرفة وفضلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
لمن امتلك كتاب المرجع العملي في تصميم أعمال التكييف المركزي ، سيجد أمثلة على أنفاق التجميد و جداول حفظ الخضار و اللحوم و الأسماك و منتجات غذائية ما يغنيه عن البحث و التشتت بين المراجع
و أرجو ممن لديه معلومات أو مخططات أو كتالوجات عن بنوك الدم و حاضنات الأطفال ، و المغاسل و الجففات التجارية المستخدمة في المستشفيات و الفنادق أن يتكرم و يضعها على الملتقي في هذا المكان و أستأذنه مسبقا في اقتباس معلومات و صور و مخططات منها لاضافتها في النسخ القادمة دعما للمرجع و فائدة للزملاء
و بمناسبة الكتاب فان قراء المواضيع زادوا عن اربعين الف و من طلبوا الكتاب ووصلهم 18 زميل فقط - لا تعلبق 
بارك الله لكم


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (26 ديسمبر 2013)

معلومات قيمة جدا زادكم الله من علمه


----------



## احمد شوقي الجاسم (6 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكَ


----------

